# Refit 1/175 Photo Survey Begins



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Started working on the photos for the final web site. Thought I would share the progress...

A boy and his starship...
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/DSC_1026_md.jpg

Note the panel by panel accuracy (check out the aztec above the "0")..
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/final_aztec_comare_md.jpg

Bridge Front...
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/bridge_frpnt_md.jpg

Bridge Rear...
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/bridge_rear_md.jpg

Lighted Docking Port...
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/doc_port_md.jpg

Shuttle Bay...
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/shuttle_bay_md.jpg

Side Views....
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/side2_md.jpg
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/side_filt_md.jpg
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/side3_md.jpg

Strongback...
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/strong_md.jpg

These welders are hard at work (will post of video of the effect later)
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/welders_md.jpg

Garden Widows..
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/window_garden_md.jpg

Thanks for looking, more to come.

_________________
-- 
-Jason Ware

---------------------------------------------------------
VISIT MY ASTROPHOTOGRAPHY HOMEPAGE!!
ASTRO IMAGES FOR DOWN-LOAD, PRINTS
http://www.galaxyphoto.com
---------------------------------------------------------
My Other Hobby....High Power Rocketry
http://www.galaxyphoto.com/rockets.htm


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks terrific!


----------



## SamwiseVT (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantastic work! And nice touch with the space walkers - i chuckled haha


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

Simply put, fantastic work.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Wow... that's pretty sweet Jason.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Effin' awesome, sir!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I just wet myself! DAMN, man!! When you gonna make me one?


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

This ship--if I didn't believe it I'd say it was unbelievable! I'd very much like to know how you fabricated it, at least some basics. A truly beautiful work of engineering and art!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

machgo said:


> This ship--if I didn't believe it I'd say it was unbelievable! I'd very much like to know how you fabricated it, at least some basics. A truly beautiful work of engineering and art!


Thanks!

Scroll down on this page for construction photos....
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/ent.htm

I will improve the web page in time.

-Jason Ware
galaxyphoto.com

I added a few more shots...
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/top_bot_aztec_med.jpg
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/top_bot_lighted_final_med.jpg

Borrow you kid's red/blue 3D glasses..
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/ent_3d_test.jpg


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is a truly wondrous achievement. Just incredible work.


----------



## wayvryder (Apr 11, 2010)

Jason,

Congratulations on a fantastic job! To think that you had to fabricate, assemble, light and paint this beauty is mind boggling. In terms of sheer effort, I've never seen anything like it. Well done!


----------



## jasonalun (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW. A monumental achievement in modeling. My hat's off to you, sir! Thanks for treating us all to this!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Amazing.

Simply amazing.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Simply incredible work.

Just curious, why did you choose 1/175 scale rather than say 1/144.

With you interest in rocketry you could pose 1/144 space models next to it for scale.


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Simply incredible work.
> 
> Just curious, why did you choose 1/175 scale rather than say 1/144.
> 
> With you interest in rocketry you could pose 1/144 space models next to it for scale.


2x the size of the Polar lights kit....at 6 ft is as large as I cared to make it.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Wow*

Fantastic Job!!!!!!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm blown away. That is fantastic work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Amaterasu (Feb 24, 2009)

I just died from a fan-gasm.

Excuse me while I clean up.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!! I really llike it. Wow!! is really all I can say. The work you put into this is evident in every photo. The paint is exceptional. I would like to see a couple more 3-d shots coming toward me. I am totally undone. One day my 1/350 will catch up. Yeah, right! Maybe in the alternate reality of Abrams trek universe!!!! ugh! sorry I mentioned that!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

As if the final result wasn't enough, the superstructure pix are the cherry. Very FINE! Congrats on a fantastic build!!!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just started playing with video. Here is the shuttle bay in 720p HD...

http://galaxyphoto.com/ent/final/bay_hd.wmv


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That video looks really sharp - I really like the double lights for the landing lights. Most impressive. (As are all the other shots, of course.)


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Very slick landing lights, something I'd love to try in my next 1/350 build.

I was surprised to see how you scaled up the model. I had assumed you enlarged a PL refit with a pantograph (?) or similar. I also didn't imagine you used so much lumber--yet you are able to carry it. You must eat lotsa Wheaties! :tongue:

It is a tremendous acheivement!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

machgo said:


> I also didn't imagine you used so much lumber--yet you are able to carry it. You must eat lotsa Wheaties! :tongue:
> 
> It is a tremendous acheivement!


She is only 20 pounds. I can hold her with one hand.


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

That is a superb job Jason. Can you tell us which paints you used for the aztec work and what you used for the unsdercoat?

Thanks,

Struggling with paint tests.
Mark


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

marc111 said:


> That is a superb job Jason. Can you tell us which paints you used for the aztec work and what you used for the unsdercoat?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


The basecoat is Rustoleum flat white (don't use Krylon! They recently changed thier formula and it will yellow)

The aztec was done with PearlEX powders mixed into decanted (what a mess) Krylon (yes Krylon for the clear) topcoat. I used flat (which gives a semi-gloss) since its the "A" but you could try gloss for the refit.

Use the powder sparingly, a small pinch in a standard airbrush bottle is all you need.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent, excellent job!


----------

